# Restoring 2140 deer john



## Henryk (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi there everyone. First time on here joining this forum.
My brother and I have picked up a 2140 John Deere 4wd. We are hoping to fix it up and restorw it to some degree as it is a 'barn find' and needs a bit of loving.
We were hoping to get a bit of history on these like when and how many were made,when priduction stopped for the 40 series etc. We have the serial numbers for our tractor. Can keep you guys upto date with our progress!
P.S. 1800.7 hrs on the clock!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Glad you stopped by to tell us about your project. Here's a good place to start for a bit of information.....
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/8/0/1802-john-deere-2140.html
We'd be more than interested in following the progress on restoration of your tractor, so make sure you update us when you can! You can also throw a few pictures into the Tractor Registry if you like!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Looking forward to your updates.


----------

